# Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise



## tm0975 (10. September 2009)

Radeon HD 5850

1440 shaders and runs at 725MHz
GDDR5 memory runs at 1000MHz
 32ROPs
 maximum power consumption is 170W under load and 27W

Radeon HD 5870

1600 shaders and runs at 825MHz
GDDR5 memory runs at 1300MHz
32ROPs
2.1 billion transistors
180W while in idle the power drops down to 27W, *three times less than the 90W on 4870.*


Quelle:
Fudzilla - Radeon HD 5850 is a 725MHz chip

Fudzilla

eine weiter Quelle:

http://www.planet3dnow.de/cgi-bin/newspub/viewnews.cgi?id=1252565192

Preise:

Radeon HD 5870 1GB should sell for $399
Radeon HD 5870 2GB should sell for $449
 Radeon HD 5850 1GB will sell for $299


Verkaufsstart:

September 23rd


----------



## Ezio (10. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Sehr gut, AMD! Endlich wurde der hohe idle Stromverbrauch behoben


----------



## Rizzard (10. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Da wir hier in einem "deutschen" Forum sind, hätte man die News vielleicht in Deutsch verfassen können. Zudem liest sich die Überschrift fast wie ein tatsächlicher Release der Karten.


----------



## tm0975 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Ezio schrieb:


> Sehr gut, AMD! Endlich wurde der hohe idle Stromverbrauch behoben



War auch mein Gedanke. Ich muß sagen, dass mich der Punkt zum Nachdenken gebracht hat. Natürlich habe ich mir vorgenommen, mit der Anschaffung bis Februar 2010 zu warten, wenn auch Nvidia-Karten kaufbar sind, um einen besserer Preis zu bekommen. Andererseits ist der Stromverbrauch ja doch schon eine ganz gewaltige Verbesserung. Sollte sich die Verbrauchsangabe in Praxistests bestätigen, wirds ne ganz schwere Entscheidung, ob ich warte oder nicht.


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Wahnsinn, endlich haben sie das geschafft!
Damit sollte meine Kaufentscheidung wohl doch bestätigt sein. Ein hoher Idle-Verbrauch ist einfach untragbar - aber das ist wirklich genial.


----------



## frEnzy (10. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Erstmal abwarten, bis die Karten offiziell vorgestellt werden. Soweit ich weiß, soll die Präsentation heute erst noch sein. PCGH/heise/Computerbase etc. werden dann schon darüber berichten. Also cool down Leute!! Noch ist nichts davon offiziell bestätigt worden.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

ich werde noch warten...


----------



## rehacomp (10. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Hmm, die 5850 hätte ich mir etwas sparsamer unter Last gewünscht. Mein ziel ist es wieder eine Karte mit max 1x 6-Pin anschluss.
Aber bei 170W verbrauch sind es 2 Anschlüsse.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Den 1x 6-Pin Anschluss wirst du wohl bei keiner High End Karte bekommen


----------



## rehacomp (10. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Die 4850 bzw. 4770 sind keine Highend karten.
Die 3870 War eine und hatte auch nur einen.

Bei der 5870 sag ich ja nix. Aber bei der 5850 wären 120W max schön gewesen.


----------



## DasHallo (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Musst halt dann schauen wleche Leistung die karten dann bringen wenn eine 5850 dann schon das 2 höchste modell ist wird es sicher dann noch ne etwas schwächere geben die mit einem pin auskommt aber genauso spielbare lesitung bringt. Denke die beiden sind dann highend.


----------



## Majin-Vegeta (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



rehacomp schrieb:


> Die 4850 bzw. 4770 sind keine Highend karten.
> Die 3870 War eine und hatte auch nur einen.



Die 4850 hat laut Angaben von AMD auch nur nen Verbrauch von ca. 110-120W, aber das sieht in der Realität leider anders aus.

Vielleicht haben die ja draus gelernt und geben nun wirklich das Maximum an was z.B. der Furmark von den Karten verlangt.
Nur mal so als Bemerkung


----------



## Shady (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Majin-Vegeta schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die ja draus gelernt und geben nun wirklich das Maximum an was z.B. der Furmark von den Karten verlangt.



Glaub ich eher nich... Macht nV doch auch nich... Oder täusche ich mich?
Komisch, dass sich die Leute dann hauptsächlich über ATi beschweren..


----------



## LordTripack (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Informationsgehalt: Zusammenfassend hoch.
Aber kein einziger Satz, da erkennt selbst der Deutschmuffel wie ich, das es eigentlich keine Nachricht ist.

Abschließende Zusammenfassung in dem Stiel fände ich immer wieder top.
Pro und Kontra direkt gegenüber gestellt vermisse ich am Ende vieler Hardwaretests.


----------



## RobertR (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Kommt die GT-300 Reihe von nVidia auch noch dieses Jahr?
Ich hoffe doch schon.


----------



## frEnzy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Was issn jetzt eigentlich mit der Veröffentlichung? Wo war die? Was wurde gesagt? Da bisher auf keiner Seite im Internet von einer Präsentation seitens ATI berichtet hat, wage ich mal die These in den Raum zu stellen, dass da gestern gar nichts gewesen ist und nichts veröffentlicht oder präsentiert wurde...


----------



## KTMDoki (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Was issn jetzt eigentlich mit der Veröffentlichung? Wo war die? Was wurde gesagt? Da bisher auf keiner Seite im Internet von einer Präsentation seitens ATI berichtet hat, wage ich mal die These in den Raum zu stellen, dass da gestern gar nichts gewesen ist und nichts veröffentlicht oder präsentiert wurde...



jo, frag ich mich auch!
was war da los?

Oder haben die nur eine Kaffeerunde auf einen Flugzeugträger gemacht und haben nur ein bisschen gequatscht


----------



## Dorni (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Die fahren jetzt eine Runde über den Atlantik und bekommen ein ATI Verkaufs-Training


----------



## kuer (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Giebts den jetzt was Offizielles oder nicht ?????


----------



## Lindt (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Vlt. liegts an der NDA. Würde mich aber wundern, wenn sie, nur um etwas vor ein paar ausgewählten Leute zu präsentieren, extra einen Flugzeugträger mieten.


----------



## frEnzy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

NDA hin oder her. Da gehts doch meistens nur um die wirklichen Messwerte und Tests. Da gehts doch nicht um die Präsentation an sich  Außerdem: Irgendwer hätte garantiert nicht dichtgehalten. Aber bisher ists ja überall tote Hose was das angeht.


----------



## kuer (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Lindt schrieb:


> Vlt. liegts an der NDA. Würde mich aber wundern, wenn sie, nur um etwas vor ein paar ausgewählten Leute zu präsentieren, extra einen Flugzeugträger mieten.


 

NDA kann es nicht sein, da es mit der offiziellen Ankündigung fallen würde. Es wird nichts gelaufen sein oder es war zu enteuschend Wo kommt das Datum der Vorstellung den eigentlich her


----------



## frEnzy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

@kuer: Wahrscheinlich hat Nvidia diesen Termin heimlich ins Spiel gebracht um die ganzen ATI-Fans zu täuschen und zu ärgern *lol* Na, warten wir's mal ab


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

womöglich werden die neuen dx11 karten (ati/nvidia) bei der immsensen leistung die sie anpreisen, bald nur mehr 2-8pin anschlüsse aufweisen???

mal sehen...


----------



## kuer (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> womöglich werden die neuen dx11 karten (ati/nvidia) bei der immsensen leistung die sie anpreisen, bald nur mehr 2-8pin anschlüsse aufweisen???
> 
> mal sehen...


 

Da sprechen aber die Daten vom Bericht entgegen. Wie du lesen kannst, ist der Stromverbrauch im Idel gesunken und im Vergleich zum Vorgänger und der zu erwartenden Leistung auch der LOD verbrauch .


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

schon, aber wer weiß wie die 2-te generation der dx11 aussehen wird! womöglich hebt sich die leistungsaufnahme! (ich hoffe das es nicht so sein wird, die daten der kommenden 5000-reihe sehen eh gut aus, wenn sie wahr sind!)

_"sieht´s zu schön aus, um wahr zu sein, kann´s nicht wahr sein!"_


----------



## KTMDoki (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Vielleicht fahren die ja noch eine Spritztour mit dem Flugzeugträger 

Ich hoffe aber schon, dass gestern irgendwas passiert is...

Aber am meisten freu ich mich auf Eyefinity


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

vielleicht haben aliens vom planeten syranus den ati-konstrukteuren beim entwurf der neuen 5000-reihe geholfen?


----------



## kuer (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



KTMDoki schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahren die ja noch eine Spritztour mit dem Flugzeugträger
> 
> Ich hoffe aber schon, dass gestern irgendwas passiert is...
> 
> Aber am meisten freu ich mich auf Eyefinity


 

Der Bericht über Eyefinity ist gerade gekommen
es besteht noch das NDA. Aber ich denke das die NV Jungs das Schiff geklaut haben und wir deswegen nicht hören. EINE VERSCHWÖHRUNG !!!!


----------



## frEnzy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Hier haben wir die NDA-Bestätigung:

_"Genauere Informationen zur Hardware, mit welcher die Eyefinity-Technologie genutzt werden kann, dürfen wir Ihnen derzeit leider noch nicht mitteilen - die Antwort auf diese Frage liegt jedoch auf der Hand. PC Games Hardware berichtete bereits über die angeblich offizielle Vorstellung von AMD DirectX-11-Grafikkarten, welche bereits am 10. September auf einem US-amerikanischen Flugzeugträger erfolgt sein soll. Erste Karten sollen laut dem Bericht rechtzeitig zum Windows-7-Launch verfügbar sein. "_

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage: Bis wann gilt das NDA? Und vor allem: Wer hält sich nicht dran


----------



## kuer (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Hier haben wir die NDA-Bestätigung:
> 
> _"Genauere Informationen zur Hardware, mit welcher die Eyefinity-Technologie genutzt werden kann, dürfen wir Ihnen derzeit leider noch nicht mitteilen - die Antwort auf diese Frage liegt jedoch auf der Hand. PC Games Hardware berichtete bereits über die angeblich offizielle Vorstellung von AMD DirectX-11-Grafikkarten, welche bereits am 10. September auf einem US-amerikanischen Flugzeugträger erfolgt sein soll. Erste Karten sollen laut dem Bericht rechtzeitig zum Windows-7-Launch verfügbar sein. "_
> 
> Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage: Bis wann gilt das NDA? Und vor allem: Wer hält sich nicht dran


 

Hatte ich auch gelesen.  Die machen das diesmal aber auch spannend


----------



## KTMDoki (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



kuer schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gelesen.  Die machen das diesmal aber auch spannend



is schon ziemlich mies! Ich will endlich wissen, was abgeht! 

Immer diese Hinhalterei, aber die gehört halt auch dazu


----------



## gowengel (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Ich hab doch jmd gefunden der sich nicht daran halten kann

Daten + 24 Bildschirme

czechgamer.cz - HD5870


PCB-Design

czechgamer.cz - HD5870

gut das es google gibt


----------



## Bucklew (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



gowengel schrieb:


> Daten + 24 Bildschirme
> 
> czechgamer.cz - HD5870


So eine Schrottseite, die Wall mit den 24 Monitoren gab es schon vor Jahren und lief auf einem Linuxcluster:

plastk:net


----------



## frEnzy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

^^ Wäre ja auch ne niedliche Idee die Leistungsfähigkeit der Grafikkarte mit Quake3 zu zeigen. Das wäre erst ab 4 stelligen FPS Zahlen wirklich beeindruckend, oder?


----------



## klefreak (11. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> So eine Schrottseite, die Wall mit den 24 Monitoren gab es schon vor Jahren und lief auf einem Linuxcluster:
> 
> plastk:net




Blub..

und nun braucht man dafür halt nur mehr die passenden Radeons um das auf seinem Heimpc zu realisieren 

mfg


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



klefreak schrieb:


> Blub..
> 
> und nun braucht man dafür halt nur mehr die passenden Radeons um das auf seinem Heimpc zu realisieren


Und den Halter für 24 TFTs - da sieht man dann wie unsinnig das ganze ist....


----------



## Progs-ID (12. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Das sieht gut aus, AMD.


----------



## KennyKiller (12. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Ich les das hier und denk mir sofort müssen wieder welche rumnörgeln weil es auf englisch ist!! Leute wie überlebt ihr da draußen in der Welt? bzw. wo wart ihr auf der Schule?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Das Nörgeln bezieht sich - denke ich - eher auf die Tatsache, dass es nur ein Aufguss von Daten ist die längst bekannt sind


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und den Halter für 24 TFTs - da sieht man dann wie unsinnig das ganze ist....


 
Deswegen nennen sich die Karten auch Highend. Da haben sicher viele Enthusiasten auf so eine Lösung gewartet.
Mir ist es egal, da ich diese Generation sicher überspringen werde und erst bei der zweiten Rev. von den DX11 Karten zugreifen werde. Wer da dann das Rennen machen wird, wird der Geldbeutel und die jeweilige Leistung entscheiden.


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Deswegen nennen sich die Karten auch Highend. Da haben sicher viele Enthusiasten auf so eine Lösung gewartet.


Na klar, wurden schon Millionen TFTs deswegen bestellt


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Na klar, wurden schon Millionen TFTs deswegen bestellt


 
Sehr inhaltlich Wertvoll dein Posting.

Es gibt auch genug Berufstätige, die mehr als nur 2 Monitore benötigen. Was kostet heute schon nen 22" TFT.  Ich rede ja auch nicht von 24tft aber 3-6 ist da schon realistisch.

Gerade im Semiprofessionellen bzw. Independent Film Bereich wird das Anklang finden, da man so nicht mehr auf teure Lösungen angewiesen ist. Auch die ganze Sparte der Grafiker kann davon Profitieren. Gerade kleine Firmen / Selbsständige oder eben ambitionierte Privatleute werden das zu Schätzen wissen.

Das der Otto Normalverbraucher das sicher nicht braucht sollte jedem Klar sein.


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch genug Berufstätige, die mehr als nur 2 Monitore benötigen. Was kostet heute schon nen 22" TFT.  Ich rede ja auch nicht von 24tft aber 3-6 ist da schon realistisch.
> 
> Gerade im Semiprofessionellen bzw. Independent Film Bereich wird das Anklang finden, da man so nicht mehr auf teure Lösungen angewiesen ist. Auch die ganze Sparte der Grafiker kann davon Profitieren. Gerade kleine Firmen / Selbsständige oder eben ambitionierte Privatleute werden das zu Schätzen wissen.


Im professionellen Bereich gibt es schon seit x Jahren die entsprechenden Karten um mehr Monitore anzusteuern, da ist das nun absolut nichts neues. Und die kaufen sich auch kein Consumerzeug, weil die sowohl den besseren Treibersupport, als auch die langfristige Verfügbarkeit der Karten brauchen. 

Das einzig neue daran ist im Endeffekt, dass es das ganze als Consumerkarte gibt. Sonst nichts.


----------



## KTMDoki (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

@Bucklew
welche Lösungen gibt es da?
Ich kenne mich im Multi-Monitor Bereich da nicht so sonderlich gut aus...

Wegen der kleinen Firmen verneine ich dir. Ich arbeite als Konstrukteur und a wäre es sehr praktisch/sinnvoll 3 oder ev sogar 4 Monitore zu verwenden...
Wir arbeiten mit 2 und das ist ein bisschen zu wenig.
Da meine Firma aber überhaupt kein Geld für teure Hardware hat (mein rechenr hat einen E67750 und eine Nvidia 7600 ) würde diese Lösung sehr wohl als Alternative Verwendung finden...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Im professionellen Bereich gibt es schon seit x Jahren die entsprechenden Karten um mehr Monitore anzusteuern, da ist das nun absolut nichts neues. Und die kaufen sich auch kein Consumerzeug, weil die sowohl den besseren Treibersupport, als auch die langfristige Verfügbarkeit der Karten brauchen.
> 
> Das einzig neue daran ist im Endeffekt, dass es das ganze als Consumerkarte gibt. Sonst nichts.


 
Das ist mir auch klar das es da entsprechende Karten schon lange gibt. Sag mal ein frish Selbstständigen, der darum kämpft zu überleben, er solle sich doch eine Karte für ca 3000€ kaufen. Auch viele mittelständige Firmen können sich so eine Investition schwer leisten. Zumal das nix für die langfristige Zukunft ist und die dann nicht nur eine Karte bräuchten.


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



KTMDoki schrieb:


> @Bucklew
> welche Lösungen gibt es da?
> Ich kenne mich im Multi-Monitor Bereich da nicht so sonderlich gut aus...


z.B. NVIDIA Quadro NVS



KTMDoki schrieb:


> Da meine Firma aber überhaupt kein Geld für teure Hardware hat (mein rechenr hat einen E67750 und eine Nvidia 7600 ) würde diese Lösung sehr wohl als Alternative Verwendung finden...


da tust du mir leid, das sind aber definitiv krasse Ausnahmen.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch klar das es da entsprechende Karten schon lange gibt. Sag mal ein frish Selbstständigen, der darum kämpft zu überleben, er solle sich doch eine Karte für ca 3000€ kaufen. Auch viele mittelständige Firmen können sich so eine Investition schwer leisten. Zumal das nix für die langfristige Zukunft ist und die dann nicht nur eine Karte bräuchten.


3000€ klingt verdammt viel, ist aber (angesichts der anderen Kosten) verdammt billig. Jeder Angestellte kostet 100x soviel.  Spätestens bei CAD muss man es eh investieren. Wie gesagt, fast jede mittelständige Firma setzt auf die Profikarte und das aus gutem Grunde.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> z.B. NVIDIA Quadro NVS


Das ist dir schon klar, dass das im 3D bereich keinen sinn macht, da man da hardwarebeschleunigung braucht.



> da tust du mir leid, das sind aber definitiv krasse Ausnahmen.


 LOL... Kaum, das ist sogar recht häufig. Weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung.



> 3000€ klingt verdammt viel, ist aber (angesichts der anderen Kosten) verdammt billig. Jeder Angestellte kostet 100x soviel. Spätestens bei CAD muss man es eh investieren. Wie gesagt, fast jede mittelständige Firma setzt auf die Profikarte und das aus gutem Grunde.


 
Dir sollte aber klar sein, das wir hier nicht von PIXAR reden... es gibt kleine 3 Mann Firmen die sich sowas eben nicht leisten können.
Ich kann mir auch kein SLI bzw. Crossfire System Leisten um mehr als 2 Monitore zu betreiben und ich bin Selbstständig.

Du hast ein seltsames Weltbild und nur weil du mal Volontär bei nVidia warst heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du einblick in den Markt hast.


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Hoffe mal das die Karten wirklich am 23.9 kommen, dann werden die sicherlich bis Weinachten fallen und NV steht unter Zugzwang.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das die Karten wirklich am 23.9 kommen, dann werden die sicherlich bis Weinachten fallen und NV steht unter Zugzwang.


 
Wird sich zeigen, da sie ja beim erscheinen Konkurrenzlos sind. Ich denke da werden die Preise wohl ein Weile stabil bleiben. Aber genau kann man das nicht wissen...


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das ist dir schon klar, dass das im 3D bereich keinen sinn macht, da man da hardwarebeschleunigung braucht.


Wir reden von Multi-Monitor, nicht von 3D. Wer 3D will holt sich auf jeden Fall eine Quadro/FirePro, weil nur diese CAD-Programme beschleunigen. Und die werden sich niemals 6 Monitore an eine Grafikkarte anschließen, weil der Performancedrop massiv sein wird.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> LOL... Kaum, das ist sogar recht häufig. Weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung.


 Ich auch, zufällig arbeite ich eben genau in dem Bereich im Support. Und da hab ich zufällig schon mehr als genug 3-Mann-Betriebe gesehen, die sich sehr wohl Quadro kaufen. Spätestens wenn die Software einen zertifizierten Treiber erwartet, bleibt einem eh nix anderes übrig.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Du hast ein seltsames Weltbild und nur weil du mal Volontär bei nVidia warst heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du einblick in den Markt hast.


War mal? Volontär? Na wenn du meinst.  

Dann weiß ich ja warum so Zeug schreibst, wenn du lieber irgnendwas behauptest ohne Ahnung zu haben


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wir reden von Multi-Monitor, nicht von 3D. Wer 3D will holt sich auf jeden Fall eine Quadro/FirePro, weil nur diese CAD-Programme beschleunigen. Und die werden sich niemals 6 Monitore an eine Grafikkarte anschließen, weil der Performancedrop massiv sein wird.


 
Nein, auch normale Grakas Beschleunigen 3D Applikationen via OpenGL oder DirectX. Den Softwaremodus gibt es schon seit jahren nicht mehr.
Sogar After Effects kann auf eine normalen OpenGL 2 fähigen Graka beschleunigen.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass auf den Quadros/FirePros andere chips drauf sind... da ist die Firmware etwas anders und mehr aus CAD/CAM Optimiert und auf 60FPS limitiert.

3Ds Max:
http://www.fs-mw.de/Bilder/3DsMax.jpg

After Effects:
http://www.fs-mw.de/Bilder/Aftereffects.jpg




> Ich auch, zufällig arbeite ich eben genau in dem Bereich im Support. Und da hab ich zufällig schon mehr als genug 3-Mann-Betriebe gesehen, die sich sehr wohl Quadro kaufen. Spätestens wenn die Software einen zertifizierten Treiber erwartet, bleibt einem eh nix anderes übrig.


 
Und ich Arbeite in der 3D Branche. Auch zur Zeit für Ubisoft (indirekt über eine ander Firma als freier Mitarbeiter). Als Rigger/Skinner für Chars und Buildings.

Welche Software soll das sein?




> War mal? Volontär? Na wenn du meinst.
> 
> Dann weiß ich ja warum so Zeug schreibst, wenn du lieber irgnendwas behauptest ohne Ahnung zu haben


 
Ich weiß doch nicht in welchen verhältniss du zu nVidia stehst...


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Nein, auch normale Grakas Beschleunigen 3D Applikationen via OpenGL oder DirectX. Den Softwaremodus gibt es schon seit jahren nicht mehr.
> Sogar After Effects kann auf eine normalen OpenGL 2 fähigen Graka beschleunigen.
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass auf den Quadros/FirePros andere chips drauf sind... da ist die Firmware etwas anders und mehr aus CAD/CAM Optimiert und auf 60FPS limitiert.


Ich rede von der speziellen Beschleunigung für CAD/CAM-Programme. Mit ner GeForce braucht man sich bei solchen Programmen gar keinen 3D-Beschleuniger kaufen. Und nein, Quadro ist nicht auf 60fps limitiert und der Chip hat auch einige Hardwarefunktionen mehr.

Ich rede jetzt von den richtigen 3D-Programmen und nicht den Adobe-Zusatzfeatures wie auch z.B. bei Photoshop.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Welche Software soll das sein?


Praktisch alle OpenGL-CAD/CAM Programme. Also Catia & Co.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch nicht in welchen verhältniss du zu nVidia stehst...


Ja dann sollte man vielleicht auch nicht einfach irgendwelchen Stuss erzählen?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich rede von der speziellen Beschleunigung für CAD/CAM-Programme. Mit ner GeForce braucht man sich bei solchen Programmen gar keinen 3D-Beschleuniger kaufen. Und nein, Quadro ist nicht auf 60fps limitiert und der Chip hat auch einige Hardwarefunktionen mehr.


 OK mit den 60 fps gebe ich dir recht, hatte da vor ein paar jahren mal was von so eine limitierung gelesen aber das scheint jetzt auch nicht mehr so zu sein.



> Ich rede jetzt von den richtigen 3D-Programmen und nicht den Adobe-Zusatzfeatures wie auch z.B. bei Photoshop.


 
Bei After Effekts ist das absolut kein Zusatzfeature... du kannst so ganze Comps via OpenGL rendern lassen und dass im bruchteil der sonst erforderlichen zeit.

3Ds Max ist kein richtiges 3D Programm  z.Z. arbeite ich auch mit XSI und selbst das ist im viewport 3D beschleunigt.

Hast du überhaupt schonmal mit so einem Programm gearbeitet? So wie du klingst bezweifle ich das stark.



> Praktisch alle OpenGL-CAD/CAM Programme. Also Catia & Co.


 Rede ich von CAD? Und nur weil die Workstation Karten Zertifiziert sind heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die anderen nicht unterstützt werden.

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servle...AutoCAD-R18.0&os=1&os=2&os=256&os=512&os=2048


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> OK mit den 60 fps gebe ich dir recht, hatte da vor ein paar jahren mal was von so eine limitierung gelesen aber das scheint jetzt auch nicht mehr so zu sein.


Nennt sich "V-Sync", das kann aber auch ne GeForce 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Bei After Effekts ist das absolut kein Zusatzfeature... du kannst so ganze Comps via OpenGL rendern lassen und dass im bruchteil der sonst erforderlichen zeit.
> 
> 3Ds Max ist kein richtiges 3D Programm  z.Z. arbeite ich auch mit XSI und selbst das ist im viewport 3D beschleunigt.
> 
> Hast du überhaupt schonmal mit so einem Programm gearbeitet? So wie du klingst bezweifle ich das stark.


Auch ein 3Dsmax läuft unter OpenGL auf einer Quadro schneller als auf einer Geforce. Kannst du gern mal ausprobieren, man findet die software auch u.A. in im Viewperf. Die Ergebnisse im Vergleich:

Performance Gaming vs Workstation: GeForce GTX 280 und Quadro FX 4800 : Nvidia Quadro FX 4800: Workstation-Flaggschiff

4x bessere Performance in 3dsmax ist wohl nen Wort 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Rede ich von CAD? Und nur wei die Workstation Karten Zertifiziert sind heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die anderen nicht unterstützt werden.
> 
> Autodesk - AutoCAD Services & Support - Graphics Hardware List


Und wie du siehst werden die Consumerkarten nicht als zertifiziert aufgeführt, sondern nur die Workstationkarten. Das mag zwar solange ok sein, solange man mit der schlechteren Performance leben kann, spätestens wenn man allerdings Probleme hat und den Support fragt, wird es heißen "keine zertifizierte Karte bzw. Treiber? Tja, Pech!".

Ich arbeite in dem Bereich, du musst mir also nicht versuchen irgendwas zu erzählen


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nennt sich "V-Sync", das kann aber auch ne GeForce


 
Sag mal hällst du mich für blöde? Ist mir schon klar nur konnte man das da nicht ausschalten. Du bist echt schlimm, wenn man nicht deiner Meinung ist.


> Auch ein 3Dsmax läuft unter OpenGL auf einer Quadro schneller als auf einer Geforce. Kannst du gern mal ausprobieren, man findet die software auch u.A. in im Viewperf. Die Ergebnisse im Vergleich:
> 
> Performance Gaming vs Workstation: GeForce GTX 280 und Quadro FX 4800 : Nvidia Quadro FX 4800: Workstation-Flaggschiff
> 
> 4x bessere Performance in 3dsmax ist wohl nen Wort


 
Das ist kein guter Test, da nicht klar ist was für eine scene getestet wurde und wie viele texturen/Polys in der scene sind, denn bei ca 1,9 Millionen Polys habe ich noch eine Framerate von ca. 120fps und bei 3,8 sind es noch immer um die 90 fps. Erst bei 7,6 Mio bricht die framerate auf 50-60 fps ein. OpenGL schafft nicht mal 10 fps und da werden schon die hälfte der objekte nur noch als Bounding Boxes dargestellt). Also wozu OpenGL, wenn es extrem langsam ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und wie du siehst werden die Consumerkarten nicht als zertifiziert aufgeführt, sondern nur die Workstationkarten. Das mag zwar solange ok sein, solange man mit der schlechteren Performance leben kann, spätestens wenn man allerdings Probleme hat und den Support fragt, wird es heißen "keine zertifizierte Karte bzw. Treiber? Tja, Pech!".
> 
> Ich arbeite in dem Bereich, du musst mir also nicht versuchen irgendwas zu erzählen


 
Es mag gut möglich sein, dass bei CAD da eine Plattform unabhängige umgebung gewährleistet werden muss und so die Beschleunigungseigenschaften gerade in OpenGL extrem gut sind... Logisch, da diese Karten auch auf Mac workstationen verwendung finden... In dem Punkt gebe ich dir recht und der Support ist gerade bei einem Defekt viel besser -  ersatz innerhalb 24h. Dennoch lohnt es nicht für einen Kleinen anwender, wenn er ein Windowssystem einsetzt und somit die DX beschleunigung nutzen kann. Max Recommended Direct X sogar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Sag mal hällst du mich für blöde? Ist mir schon klar nur konnte man das da nicht ausschalten. Du bist echt schlimm, wenn man nicht deiner Meinung ist.


Nein, die Karten waren noch nie gedrosselt auf 60fps.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das ist kein guter Test, da nicht klar ist was für eine scene getestet wurde und wie viele texturen/Polys in der scene sind, denn bei ca 1,9 Millionen Polys habe ich noch eine Framerate von ca. 120fps und bei 3,8 sind es noch immer um die 90 fps. Erst bei 7,6 Mio bricht die framerate auf 50-60 fps ein. OpenGL schafft nicht mal 10 fps und da werden schon die hälfte der objekte nur noch als Bounding Boxes dargestellt). Also wozu OpenGL, wenn es extrem langsam ist?
> 
> http://www.fs-mw.de/bilder/3DsMax3.jpg


Das ist ein definierter Test, den man sich auch heruntergeladen kann:
SPEC - Standard Performance Evaluation Corporation

Und das OpenGL langsam ist, ist ja auch logisch weil du eben über keine entsprechende Profi-Karte mit den entsprechenden Funktionen und Treibern verfügst. Das, was ich jetzt schon seit 10 Posts schreibe, aber offensichtlich noch nicht bei dir angekommen ist.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Es mag gut möglich sein, dass bei CAD da eine Plattform unabhängige umgebung gewährleistet werden muss und so die Beschleunigungseigenschaften gerade in OpenGL extrem gut sind... Logisch, da diese Karten auch auf Mac workstationen verwendung finden... In dem Punkt gebe ich dir recht und der Support ist gerade bei einem Defekt viel besser -  ersatz innerhalb 24h. Dennoch lohnt es nicht für einen Kleinen anwender, wenn er ein Windowssystem einsetzt und somit die DX beschleunigung nutzen kann. Max Recommended Direct X sogar.
> 
> http://www.fs-mw.de/bilder/3dsMax2.jpg


Ja 3dsmax setzt inzwischen auch auf D3D, ist damit aber eine ziemlich Ausnahme. Alle anderen Programme setzen immer noch auf OpenGL, vorallem weil sie Cross-Plattform sein müssen, also Win/Unix hauptsächlich.

Und man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass alleine die 3dsmax-Software ~5000€ kostet - und damit ja fast ein Schnäppchen ist.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nein, die Karten waren noch nie gedrosselt auf 60fps.


 Dann eben nicht... ich hatte das mal gelesen in nem Forum, kann aber auch nen Benutzerfehler gewesen sein.



> Das ist ein definierter Test, den man sich auch heruntergeladen kann:
> SPEC - Standard Performance Evaluation Corporation
> 
> Und das OpenGL langsam ist, ist ja auch logisch weil du eben über keine entsprechende Profi-Karte mit den entsprechenden Funktionen und Treibern verfügst. Das, was ich jetzt schon seit 10 Posts schreibe, aber offensichtlich noch nicht bei dir angekommen ist.


 
Da ich und einige andere auch mit Windows arbeiten, macht eine OpenGL Karte kaum sinn.
Unter Maya will ich dir recht geben, dass wird zumeist unter Mac betrieben.
Das ausschlaggebende bei den Karten ist aber der Gute Support und weniger die überragende leistung! Deswegen sind die auch so teuer, damit Leute wie du bezahlt werden können. (das soll nicht abwertend klingen)
Hat alles seine berechtigung aber wie ich schonmal gesagt habe geht das nunmal nicht in jeder Firma... ich habs nunmal schon erlebt. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen... Da musste ich an nem 600€ PC arbeiten und hab dann jeden Rechner (5 und 3 waren multicore) im Büro zu ner "Renderfarm" zusammen geschlossen... es musste gehen, da das geld für nen ordentlichen multicore server einfach nicht da war.



> Ja 3dsmax setzt inzwischen auch auf D3D, ist damit aber eine ziemlich Ausnahme. Alle anderen Programme setzen immer noch auf OpenGL, vorallem weil sie Cross-Plattform sein müssen, also Win/Unix hauptsächlich.


 
Inzwischen??? 3Dsmax schon seit V2.5 und die ist schon über 10 Jahre alt! Auch Softimage beschleunigt via Direct X... besonders zu erwähnen die dx9/10 realtime shaders


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass alleine die 3dsmax-Software ~5000€ kostet - und damit ja fast ein Schnäppchen ist.


 
Das ist nur eine Einzelplatzlizenz!

Legst noch nen bissel mehr Geld hinzu und schließt eine subscription ab und bezahlst jährlich eine Gebühr, bekommst du die neuste Version immer beim erscheinen.

Das ist bei den GraKas nicht der fall oder?


----------



## bobby (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Ich bin gespannt, wer von euch beiden als erster nachgibt......lol


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



bobby schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, wer von euch beiden als erster nachgibt......lol


 
Ich weiß nicht... Heute Sonntag und im Fernsehn nix gescheites...


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Dann eben nicht... ich hatte das mal gelesen in nem Forum, kann aber auch nen Benutzerfehler gewesen sein.


Möglich, oder halt den V-Sync aktiviert und nicht gemerkt. Haben wir sehr oft, wenn sich Leute über schlechte Benchmarkwerte beschweren.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Da ich und einige andere auch mit Windows arbeiten, macht eine OpenGL Karte kaum sinn.
> Unter Maya will ich dir recht geben, dass wird zumeist unter Mac betrieben.


OpenGL hat nichts mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit dem zugrunde liegenden Programm. Einige nutzen inzwischen D3D, viele aber nicht. Und für diese braucht man eben zwingend eine OGL-Karte auch unter Windows. Und je teurer und komplexer die Software, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie OGL-basierend ist.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das ausschlaggebende bei den Karten ist aber der Gute Support und weniger die überragende leistung! Deswegen sind die auch so teuer, damit Leute wie du bezahlt werden können. (das soll nicht abwertend klingen)


Nein so ist das ja auch. Natürlich kostet es was, wenn ich mich dann hinsetze und versuche den Bug nachzustellen. Das ist natürlich auch einer der Gründe, weil es wie immer ein vielschichtiges Entscheidung ist. Nicht zu vergessen auch die längerfristige garantierte Verfügbarkeit, gerade für Medizin unverzichtbar.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Hat alles seine berechtigung aber wie ich schonmal gesagt habe geht das nunmal nicht in jeder Firma... ich habs nunmal schon erlebt. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen... Da musste ich an nem 600€ PC arbeiten und hab dann jeden Rechner (5 und 3 waren multicore) im Büro zu ner "Renderfarm" zusammen geschlossen... es musste gehen, da das geld für nen ordentlichen multicore server einfach nicht da war.


 Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob man wirklich soviel Geld gespart hat. Personal ist ja halt doch deutlich teurer als ein PC.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Inzwischen??? 3Dsmax schon seit V2.5 und die ist schon über 10 Jahre alt! Auch Softimage beschleunigt via Direct X... besonders zu erwähnen die dx9/10 realtime shaders


3dsmax ist dennoch immer noch im OGL-Benchmark enthalten. Sicherlich nicht, weil jeder das Programm nur in D3D benutzt.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das ist bei den GraKas nicht der fall oder?


Die brauchst du auch nicht jährlich zu bezahlen. Ich behaupte mal für den jährlichen Subscribtionpreis kannst du dir locker jedes Jahr ne neue Graka kaufen 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht... Heute Sonntag und im Fernsehn nix gescheites...


Doch, nachher ist Kanzlerduell. Und eigentlich lern ich ja auch grad, merkt man das nicht?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> OpenGL hat nichts mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit dem zugrunde liegenden Programm. Einige nutzen inzwischen D3D, viele aber nicht. Und für diese braucht man eben zwingend eine OGL-Karte auch unter Windows. Und je teurer und komplexer die Software, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie OGL-basierend ist.


 
Hat schon was mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun, da Mac OS afaik kein D3D unterstütz 
Um so höher der Preis um so schneller setzen Unternehmen wie z.B. Pixar auf eingens Programmierte Tools. Siehe Rendermen und ein eigenes 
Animationssystem.



> Nein so ist das ja auch. Natürlich kostet es was, wenn ich mich dann hinsetze und versuche den Bug nachzustellen. Das ist natürlich auch einer der Gründe, weil es wie immer ein vielschichtiges Entscheidung ist. Nicht zu vergessen auch die längerfristige garantierte Verfügbarkeit, gerade für Medizin unverzichtbar.


 
Gegen medizin sag ich nix, da muss es funktionieren.



> Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob man wirklich soviel Geld gespart hat. Personal ist ja halt doch deutlich teurer als ein PC.


 
Tja ich war "dummer" Praktikant damals. Da waren die Personalkosten super niedrig aber ich brauchte das Geld und die Erfahrung.  

Ich hab ja gesagt, dass ein ordentlicher Server besser wäre... Wollte auch eine Quadro oder FirePro. Man bekommt aber nicht immer alles was man will.



> 3dsmax ist dennoch immer noch im OGL-Benchmark enthalten. Sicherlich nicht, weil jeder das Programm nur in D3D benutzt.


 Ist aber auch nur die Version 9. Wir sind ja jetzt schon bei der version 2010 (v.12).



> Die brauchst du auch nicht jährlich zu bezahlen. Ich behaupte mal für den jährlichen Subscribtionpreis kannst du dir locker jedes Jahr ne neue Graka kaufen


 
Ist glaube ich 500€ im Jahr zumindestens war es mal vor 2 Jahren so. Dafür kann man sich aber keine neue Workstation Graka leisten oder höchstens die kleinste.



> Doch, nachher ist Kanzlerduell. Und eigentlich lern ich ja auch grad, merkt man das nicht?


 Ja aber danach ist tote Hose.

So langsam haben wir das Thema überreizt würde ich sagen...


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Hat schon was mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun, da Mac OS afaik kein D3D unterstütz


Du kannst auch einfach Unix sagen, das erschlägt MacOS inzwischen ja auch mit 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Um so höher der Preis um so schneller setzen Unternehmen wie z.B. Pixar auf eingens Programmierte Tools. Siehe Rendermen und ein eigenes
> Animationssystem.


 Stimmt, oftmals aber vorallem deswegen, weil die bisherigen Tools nicht ausreichend sind. Neuentwicklung ist dann doch deutlich teurer.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Tja ich war "dummer" Praktikant damals. Da waren die Personalkosten super niedrig aber ich brauchte das Geld und die Erfahrung.


So ist das wenn man jung ist 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich 500€ im Jahr zumindestens war es mal vor 2 Jahren so. Dafür kann man sich aber keine neue Workstation Graka leisten aber höchstens die kleinste.


500€ im Jahr und 5000€ für eine Einzelplatzlizenz? Ich kann die Preispolitik der ganzen Firmen irgendwie nicht verstehen....



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> So langsam haben wie das Thema überreizt würde ich sagen...


Ich glaub wir haben auch alles soweit besprochen. Und richtig lustig wird es ja erst bei Großkonzernen, wenn z.B. ein Automobilzulieferer sich genau dieselbe Workstation inkl Software hinstellen muss wie auch im Automobilkonzern selbst - was da passiert, wenn die mehrere Hersteller beliefern kann man sich vorstellen 

Das ganze ist auch bitter nötig, der A380 hat sich u.A. deswegen ein Jahr verzögert, weil die deutsche Airbus-Niederlassung eine andere Catia-Version hatte als die französische und dadurch die Kabellängen falsch berechnet wurden. Das war dann etwas teurer als die paar Rechner


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach Unix sagen, das erschlägt MacOS inzwischen ja auch mit


 
Stimmt 



Bucklew schrieb:


> 500€ im Jahr und 5000€ für eine Einzelplatzlizenz? Ich kann die Preispolitik der ganzen Firmen irgendwie nicht verstehen....


 Na die 5000€ musst du dennoch bezahlen... und dann 500 pro jahr und pro lizenz (vergessen zu erwähnen).



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir haben auch alles soweit besprochen. Und richtig lustig wird es ja erst bei Großkonzernen, wenn z.B. ein Automobilzulieferer sich genau dieselbe Workstation inkl Software hinstellen muss wie auch im Automobilkonzern selbst - was da passiert, wenn die mehrere Hersteller beliefern kann man sich vorstellen
> 
> Das ganze ist auch bitter nötig, der A380 hat sich u.A. deswegen ein Jahr verzögert, weil die deutsche Airbus-Niederlassung eine andere Catia-Version hatte als die französische und dadurch die Kabellängen falsch berechnet wurden. Das war dann etwas teurer als die paar Rechner


Das ist logisch aber sind ja auch andere Größenordnungen. seltsam, dass es da solche unterschiede in versionsnummern gibt - sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Aber na ja man weiß ja wie das ist.


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Na die 5000€ musst du dennoch bezahlen... und dann 500 pro jahr und pro lizenz (vergessen zu erwähnen).


Ok, dann ist die Grafikkarte ja doch günstiger, schließlich sind die Profikarten wesentlich langlebiger (im Ultra-Highend war der letzte Wechsel von G80 auf GT200).


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist die Grafikkarte ja doch günstiger, schließlich sind die Profikarten wesentlich langlebiger (im Ultra-Highend war der letzte Wechsel von G80 auf GT200).


 
Ja das stimmt...


----------



## kyuss1975 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist die Grafikkarte ja doch günstiger, schließlich sind die Profikarten wesentlich langlebiger (im Ultra-Highend war der letzte Wechsel von G80 auf GT200).


 
schön das sich deine firma sowas leistet.

die praxis beim großteil der mittelständischen und kleinen firmen sieht allerdings anders aus. da wird nicht in hardware investiert - viel zu teuer.


----------



## Bucklew (14. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



kyuss1975 schrieb:


> die praxis beim großteil der mittelständischen und kleinen firmen sieht allerdings anders aus. da wird nicht in hardware investiert - viel zu teuer.


tja dann waren die ganzen kleinen und mittelständischen unternehmen wohl keine kleinen und mittelständischen unternehmen 

zumal (wie gesagt) konzerne oftmals dieselbe hard-/softwareumgebung zwingend vorschreiben.


----------



## gowengel (14. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Es gibt wieder neue Bilder, hab se zwar auf abload, aber ich bin hier jetzt echt zu faul die auch noch hochzuladen..., dehalb hier nur die Quelle

weiter Bilder der 5870 aufgetaucht!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> tja dann waren die ganzen kleinen und mittelständischen unternehmen wohl keine kleinen und mittelständischen unternehmen
> 
> zumal (wie gesagt) konzerne oftmals dieselbe hard-/softwareumgebung zwingend vorschreiben.


 
Das mag im CAD bereich vllt. wirklich so sein. Da will ich dir nicht wiedersprechen. Aber im Film- und Spieleentwicklungsbereich ist das nicht der Fall. Da in solchen Firmen oft viele freie Mitarbeiter mit drin hängen und diese zumeist auch noch über dem ganzen Globus verteilt sind. wenn man dann anfängt alle zu zwingen die selbe Hardware einzusetzen, kommt man schnell in die Not keine passenden Freelancer mehr zu finden. Ich weiß das, bin ja selbst Freelancer und muss mir nicht neue Hardware kaufen, nur weil Ubisoft meint, sie müsse der Firma für die ich derzeit arbeite groß Hardwareauflagen zukommen lassen... die hauptsache ist, die Animationen und die Chars sehen gut aus.

Aber ich will nicht schon wieder so eine sinnlose und zeitverschlingende Diskusion anzetteln...


----------



## Bucklew (14. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das mag im CAD bereich vllt. wirklich so sein. Da will ich dir nicht wiedersprechen. Aber im Film- und Spieleentwicklungsbereich ist das nicht der Fall.


Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass diese alle wirklich Geforce benutzen und ich deshalb nix davon höre  

Ich rede halt (wie du schon selbst sagst) von den wirklich professionellen Anwendungen mit teilweise Millionen Polygonen, wo dann halt eben ne komplette S-Klasse z.B. geladen wird.


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

*Montag, 14. September 2009*


_ zitat:_

_Nachdem wir bereits am letzten Donnerstag über die wohl __endgültigen Spezifikationen zur AMD ATI Radeon 5870 berichteten__, haben sich diese Mittlerweile zum großen Teil bestätigt._

_ATI-Forum.de zeigt eine Präsentationsfolie, die Angaben zur Rechenleistung in TFLOPS, Chiptakt, Shader-Einheiten, Größe und Takt des Speichers, TDP unter Last und im Idle, sowie zur maximalen Auflösung zeigt._

_Damit stellen sich die spekulativen und bekannten Spezifikationen zu dem Grafikchip wie folgt dar:_

*ATI Radeon HD 5870*
_- 1600 Shader-Einheiten (20 SIMD, 80 TMU)_
_- 256 Bit DDR Speicherinterface_
_- 850 MHz Chiptakt_
_- 1.200 MHz Speichertakt_
_- Performance close to 4870 X2 or GTX 295_
_- Rechenleistung 2,72 GFLOPS_
_- mehr als 2 Milliarden Transistoren_
_- Die-Größe über 330 mm²_
_- Bandbreite über 150 GB/s_
_- Idle Verbrauch etwa 27 Watt_
_- Verbrauch unter Last 188 Watt_
_- neuer AA/AF Algorithmus_
_- offizieller Start am 23. September_
_- 399 US-Dollar (etwa 275 Euro)_

_zitat ende_

also, was ich da lese gefällt mit gut...sogar sehr gut!​


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass diese alle wirklich Geforce benutzen und ich deshalb nix davon höre
> 
> Ich rede halt (wie du schon selbst sagst) von den wirklich professionellen Anwendungen mit teilweise Millionen Polygonen, wo dann halt eben ne komplette S-Klasse z.B. geladen wird.


 
Klar in ner Entwicklerumgebung ist das wirklich notwendig und wie schon gesagt in der Medizin. Beim Big-Budget-Film ist das auch nicht anders. Außer vllt. bei den kleineren FX Companies...


----------



## Sularko (15. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Ich les das hier und denk mir sofort müssen wieder welche rumnörgeln weil es auf englisch ist!! Leute wie überlebt ihr da draußen in der Welt? bzw. wo wart ihr auf der Schule?




Deutsches Forum - Deutsche Sprache 
Englisches Forum - Englische Sprache
Türkisches Forum -Türkische Sprache
Polnisches Forum - Polnische Sprache

Klar soweit ???
Schulbildung spielt dabei auch keine Rolle und genörgelt hatt auch keiner nur darauf hingewiesen. Ist ja auch nicht zuviel verlangt, im Deutschen Forum, die Beiträge in Deutsch zu bringen.  
Ich würde das Service nennen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*



Sularko schrieb:


> Deutsches Forum - Deutsche Sprache
> Englisches Forum - Englische Sprache
> Türkisches Forum -Türkische Sprache
> Polnisches Forum - Polnische Sprache
> ...


 
Ein wirklicher Beitrag ist es aber auch nicht... sind halt spezifikationen und da kann man auch mal die englische sprache verkraften... bin sowieso dafür, dass weniger Spiele/Filme lokalisiert werden. Gibt es in viele Ländern auch nicht und da sind meist die Englischkenntnisse besser als hier. Aber das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Arrow1982 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Vielleicht hats schon jemand gepostet. Aber falls Fudzi recht hat, dann sollten die wirklich nochmal grübeln ob eine X2 wirklich notwendig ist. Fast 400 Watt ist doch schon ein bischen jenseitig.

Fudzilla - Radeon 5870 X2 TDP is 376W


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

*Habe heute das erste mal festgestellt, dass die Radeon schon bei schottenland.de mit dem entsprechenden Datenblatt versehen ist.

ATI Radeon HD 5870 - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

*


----------



## Gunny Hartman (16. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Geil! Einfach den Text irgendwo kopiert, hier eingefügt und schon hat man eine News.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2009)

*AW: Radeon 5850/5870 veröffentlicht, Daten + Preise*

Nun schaut es doch *sehr* nach einem "Paperlaunch" aus - leider
Die Computerbase-Quelle redet von einer realen Verfügbarkeit um den 10. Oktober

Find ich gut, dann haben wir nach dem Launch noch reichlich Zeit um die Benches zu zerfleddern und uns gegenseitig die Köpfe einzureden


----------

